# Tips for Quarantining plant



## FeatherHearts (May 24, 2021)

Hi there. Hopefully someone can help me. So my brother, kind as he is, felt generous and decided on his own to get me live plants. I’m not sure where he got it from maybe LFS. I already have some Anubias on their way from aquariumplantsfactory. I’m not sure what kind he got me. From the looks of it maybe Java fern Anubias glued or tied on some kind of rock(saw some string or twine of some sort) or something and maybe some kind of moss on a bridge. Any help identifying would be good as well. Anyways, I don’t want them to die and need to know how to quarantine them before I add them to Blue’s tank. He has a 10 gallon tank pretty bare right now beside two decorations and a couple hammocks. I have a old 3.5 gallon tank that I put them in for now in tap water with prime. I’m not sure what to do. I read the other threads but still can’t figure it out and most of them were a few years ago. I saw just letting it sit there, some said to make sure heater filter etc and some said dips. I’m not worried about the ones arriving anyday now so excited because they came from a reputable place but it’s these unknown ones that I’m not sure of.

First picture is blues tank before lowering airflow on the bubbler and before hammocks.

Second is of the gifted plants.

I was so not prepared for this and is there such a thing as rescue plants? 😆


----------



## FeatherHearts (May 24, 2021)

Let me know if you guys can’t see the picture of the plants. It looks cut off when I open it the picture.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You can put them in a tank with the old filter and run them for 3-4 weeks.


----------



## FeatherHearts (May 24, 2021)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> You can put them in a tank with the old filter and run them for 3-4 weeks.


What about the lighting? Do I have to test the water and do water changes? 3-4 weeks seem so long but better than him getting sick from them. Thank you for the quick response! 😊 

For the apf ones? When I get them do I have to quarantine those or can I just put them in? Just asking in case.


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

I have the same kinda bridge mine came from aquarium co-op but I have a petco that is nice not in my town of course but they do a lot of mosses on different coconut shell designs. Bridge, cave , and just chunks, and some they do with ferns growing out the center. Since both of these places can have snails or their eggs in the plants I would do at least rinse them good and look for snails. This is how I ended with a snail invasion from my big batch of plants.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

No need to quarantine plants from Aquarium Plants Factory. There are several dips using either bleach or peroxide. I've never used them so can't say which works best.


----------



## FeatherHearts (May 24, 2021)

Kat50 said:


> I have the same kinda bridge mine came from aquarium co-op but I have a petco that is nice not in my town of course but they do a lot of mosses on different coconut shell designs. Bridge, cave , and just chunks, and some they do with ferns growing out the center. Since both of these places can have snails or their eggs in the plants I would do at least rinse them good and look for snails. This is how I ended with a snail invasion from my big batch of plants.


I guess the bridge is popular. Haha must be why my brother chose that one. I asked him when he got the plants if there were other fish/snails

I’m sorry you had to deal with the snail invasion. Super scared about it so I’m just going to keep quarantining the plants for 3-4 weeks as suggested. They are currently in Blues old 3.5 gallon tank with filter running in tap water with prime. Sitting it next to the window to get a little sunlight on them. He keeps swimming towards the old tank probably wondering why all the cool green stuff isn’t in his tank. 😂




RussellTheShihTzu said:


> No need to quarantine plants from Aquarium Plants Factory. There are several dips using either bleach or peroxide. I've never used them so can't say which works best.


That’s such a relief to know I can put them in without quarantining them(apf ones) I don’t know if I can wait another week added onto the 3-4 week quarantining I’m already doing for the other plants and super happy that I don’t have to add them in with the possibly infested plants. I’m still waiting on them to come. I ordered it around the holiday so maybe that’s why it’s taking a while. Says I will get it Saturday night. Hopefully it’ll help him to feel better with the new plants because he’s been tail biting. There’s a little tear on his caudal fin. Wish us luck!


----------



## imaal (Aug 10, 2014)

I use potassium permanganate. It's actually the only fish med I keep on hand (other than kosher salt) and i use it mostly to disinfect new plants and to debug the occasional imported wild fish, i.e. Discus or wild Rams. A 15 minute bath will get rid of all freeloaders. There used to be several aquarium-specific brands of PP but the only one I'm aware of now is Jungle's Clear Water, which is carried by most PetCos and the like, I'm told you can also get PP in Ace Hardware stores and Sears in the swimming pools supplies department. Don't ask me why.

One thing about PP: do not dechlorinate whatever water you soak the plants in. Dechlor neutralizes PP.


----------



## FeatherHearts (May 24, 2021)

imaal said:


> I use potassium permanganate. It's actually the only fish med I keep on hand (other than kosher salt) and i use it mostly to disinfect new plants and to debug the occasional imported wild fish, i.e. Discus or wild Rams. A 15 minute bath will get rid of all freeloaders. There used to be several aquarium-specific brands of PP but the only one I'm aware of now is Jungle's Clear Water, which is carried by most PetCos and the like, I'm told you can also get PP in Ace Hardware stores and Sears in the swimming pools supplies department. Don't ask me why.
> 
> One thing about PP: do not dechlorinate whatever water you soak the plants in. Dechlor neutralizes PP.


Would that still work if I already have them in dechlorinated water? I might try it cause I’m running two tanks at the moment and if possible without hurting my betta I would like to try it so I can just run one. My place is a little small and also the electricity bill. 😱
Iit’s not too much, how do you use PP step by step? Is there a ratio? What do you do after the 15 min soak?
I noticed the Java moss/Anubias driftwood/rock one has a little bit of that wool thing. Do I have to remove that?
Thank you for the tips. 👍


----------



## imaal (Aug 10, 2014)

I would use a separate glass tank or vessel of some kind (pp stains plastic) and fill it with tap water. No dechlor. If the plants have previously been in dechlorintated water, that's fine. One teaspoon per 10 gallons should turn the water bright pink. If it doesn't add more til you get a good pink color. Wait 15-20 minutes. If the water turns from pink to beige before 20 minutes, add more pp. After time's up, remove plants and rinse under tap water. and you're good to go. Use rubber gloves or use tongs to get the plants out since pp will stain your skin. You can use that water to disinfect nets and the like, or just flush it. The driftwood should not be a problem.


----------



## FeatherHearts (May 24, 2021)

imaal said:


> I would use a separate glass tank or vessel of some kind (pp stains plastic) and fill it with tap water. No dechlor. If the plants have previously been in dechlorintated water, that's fine. One teaspoon per 10 gallons should turn the water bright pink. If it doesn't add more til you get a good pink color. Wait 15-20 minutes. If the water turns from pink to beige before 20 minutes, add more pp. After time's up, remove plants and rinse under tap water. and you're good to go. Use rubber gloves or use tongs to get the plants out since pp will stain your skin. You can use that water to disinfect nets and the like, or just flush it. The driftwood should not be a problem.


Can I do it in the toilet? lol I’m just kidding. I hope no one ever does that 😂

If there are eggs will it get rid of those too? I have two glass vases but I don’t think they will fit in there. It’s like 12 inches high but only 4 inches or so in diameter. I guess I’ll take them down and see. Will it be harmful once it stains? Like chemical residue that never goes away? I have like a big cooler. Will that work? I have a jug that measures out 2.5 gallons so I can use that to measure the amount of water. And will I be able to reuse the cooler? No one around me sells it for pickup so I will have to order it somehow.

Thank you for the detailed instructions! You made it very easy to understand for a newbie like me! 😊


----------



## imaal (Aug 10, 2014)

I have a bunch of aquarium-designated buckets, bowls, jars, kitchen applliances etc that I use for nothing else but aquarium needs. I've used pp in a plastic bucket and the staining was not permanent. But if you're a newbie to pp I'd urge you to use clear glass or clear plastic so you can accurately monitor the pink color. Most frequently I use a large goldfish bowl or a 2.5 gallon spare aquarium. Yes, it will kill eggs.


----------



## FeatherHearts (May 24, 2021)

imaal said:


> I have a bunch of aquarium-designated buckets, bowls, jars, kitchen applliances etc that I use for nothing else but aquarium needs. I've used pp in a plastic bucket and the staining was not permanent. But if you're a newbie to pp I'd urge you to use clear glass or clear plastic so you can accurately monitor the pink color. Most frequently I use a large goldfish bowl or a 2.5 gallon spare aquarium. Yes, it will kill eggs.


Okay sounds good. You’re right though. Something clear so I can monitor the color. Better to use something I’ll use only for aquarium needs in the future. I actually already labeled my jug FISH ONLY in big letters just in case so no one uses it haha you did mention using a tank. I have the 3.5 gallon(acrylic though) that the plants are in now. His old tank. Can I use that? And if I do will it be safe to use in the future for a fish quarantine tank if I need it? Will it stain the acrylic? It’s a top fin 3.5 gallon. Not glass so I’m guessing acrylic. I ordered the Jungle’s clear water and it will be coming in tomorrow. Sorry for all the questions and I really appreciate all the replies. ❤


----------



## imaal (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes you can use the acrylic and it will not only be safe for future use, the PP will effectively sterilize it making it especially safe. I don't think there would be substantial or enduring staining. BTW, as long as the PP stays pink, you can leave the plants in for much longer than 20 minutes. When it turns beige, that means the PP has dissipated and is no longer working. I've soaked plants for hours. And when I've used it to debug wild fish, I soak them for 4 hours. But that process is a bit more complicated (recommended only for experienced aquarists) and requires monitoring, though it's worth it. I know of no other more effective or faster acting parasite-killer and treatment for external bacterial infections such as columnaris.


----------



## FeatherHearts (May 24, 2021)

imaal said:


> Yes you can use the acrylic and it will not only be safe for future use, the PP will effectively sterilize it making it especially safe. I don't think there would be substantial or enduring staining. BTW, as long as the PP stays pink, you can leave the plants in for much longer than 20 minutes. When it turns beige, that means the PP has dissipated and is no longer working. I've soaked plants for hours. And when I've used it to debug wild fish, I soak them for 4 hours. But that process is a bit more complicated and requires monitoring, though it's worth it. I know of no ther more effective or faster acting parasite-killer and treatment for external bacterial infections such as columnaris.


Thank you soooooooo much! I can’t wait to do it! Is there a waiting period after you do the pp and rinse them before you put it in the tank?


----------



## imaal (Aug 10, 2014)

FeatherHearts said:


> Thank you soooooooo much! I can’t wait to do it! Is there a waiting period after you do the pp and rinse them before you put it in the tank?


No. As I said, after the rinse, you're good to go.


----------



## FeatherHearts (May 24, 2021)

imaal said:


> No. As I said, after the rinse, you're good to go.


❤Thank you again! You’re a life saver really! I appreciate it all!


----------

